#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  Тексты на японском

## Николай Шмидт

У кого-нибудь имеются буддийские тексты на японском или старояпонском языках?
Также интересуют японские буддологические исследования.

----------


## Буддизм Чистой Земли

Есть тексты буддийских учителей Синрана, Рэннё, Какунё..Ваш что именно интересует?

----------

Пема Ванчук (31.08.2015)

----------

